# Crenshaw



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Question 1: Are these apbt?
Question 2: Who can educate/lead me to info about these?
I have the chance to get a few to use as catch dogs, but I'd like to learn a little about them before I make the final descion, I've never really heard of these, so any help at all would be welcomed.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you with the line but if you look up top and click the SEARCH box between New Posts & Quick Links then type in Crenshaw a bunch of threads pop up that will have some sort of information, I guess you can start there til someone else comes through....


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't even think about that, thanks Duece.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Crenshaw was a gameline in the old days, but who knows nowadays. Crenshaw's Jeep was awesome!!! H*ll, you're dog could have 1 Crenshaw dog in it's 7th generation and they'd use it as a selling point. Research the whole ped of the dogs you're looking at.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

crenshaw's jeep is the most famous apbt of all time. anyone that has never heard of crenshaw's anything needs to stop what they are doing immediately and learn a little something about this breed and it's history.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Crenshaw is the sir name of the person who bred the dogs jeep, honeybunch, rascal and so on  which ped info are you after??


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

do your research. theres alot of direct jeep blood out there. just gotta be in the know, old timers guard this blood.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

All he told me is they are crenshaws, so I'm guessing anything that can educate me about it all. All I know is (from what he's told me) that these are the last 2 from what him and his friend started with 20 years ago, as his last female was died. Sorry if I'm sounding (I can't find the word I'm looking for) brod about it all, but I'd rather learn as much about it all then make a mistake of getting them without knowing anything.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, has he used the parents as catch dogs? Hard to tell what he has with the info you're giving. The old Crenshaw dogs were game APBT's. Sometimes people don't know what they have and go by what someone told them years ago. Without papers you just don't know. Since you're looking for catch dogs make sure his adults are prey driven at least.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

They have all been used as catch dogs. Yeah, I asked him if he knew anymore about them, but says after 20-30 years of breeding them he's forgotten a lot. Appearently the first pups they started with had pappers? Not all that sure really. I've seen all the dogs in action, we used both of them this weekend along with Thor.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

James Crenshaw was the breeder but its the dog its self that mainly makes the bloodline, James was a well known historic dogman, google him and have a read


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, will do! More I can learn the more I can share with others and such.


----------

